# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  amputated thread

## snb

If I try to view a thread only the first post will be shown; see

----------


## snb

Bump

The problem occurs as soon as the VBA 'select' icon and the VBA 'copy' icon appear in  a post.
I use IE8.

You can also see that the 'posts' table is smaller than the header table and is partially overlapping the header table.

----------


## Winon

Hi snb,

Is it really a problem, or are they just stringing you along? After all, this is posted in "The Water Cooler".  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

Please put on your glasses....

----------


## Winon

Hello snb,

Ek is baie jammer. Yeah, you are right...I did put on my glasses, but in my defense, I was extremely tired yesterday and I totally missed the "Gereed, maar met fouten op de pagna" and also the other issues you were pointing out.

Sorry my friend!  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

Hi Winon,

Gelukkig versta je mijn schermafdruk wel..... :Wink: 
No 'real' harm done  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

Bump

Did anyone raise this to the 'tech team' ?

----------


## arlu1201

Yes....should have an update shortly.

----------


## arlu1201

snb, 

I checked a thread having copy code & select code buttons in IE8 and i see the full thread.

----------


## snb

I don't

26 days after reporting.

----------


## Winon

Hi snb,

Maybe we should ask arlu1201 which thread is being referred to, so that we can check it out for ourselves.

----------


## arlu1201

Winon, 

Are you facing the same issue?

----------


## snb

This is the error message I get in the browser:



translated:

'_gaq' has not been defined

You can also see in which thread this is occurring.

----------


## Kyle123

I get it in this thread.

Arlette, at a guess, you won't see this error because you are not running the same browser version as snb. Later browsers will ignore this error, but the error still exists - chrome:

----------


## arlu1201

SNB uses IE8 right?  I have IE8 too.

----------


## snb

IE8:

version 8.0.6001.18702

it's all about this code in the page:




```

```

----------


## arlu1201

Yes i have forwarded it to the tech team.

----------


## Winon

@ arlu1201,





> Winon,
> 
> Are you facing the same issue?



It happens sometimes, but not always.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> IE8:
> 
> version 8.0.6001.18702
> 
> it's all about this code in the page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats some javascript to fill in microdata for google's preview...etc, it will always show as undefined if they have the js in place but it can't find it's element to work on, so in this case they may have it surrounded by a condition to only show the element to certain usergroups but haven't done the same for the script.

So you are at the mercy of the tech team, shg is having similar problems with using the select code button showing similar issues in the error that pops up.

----------


## arlu1201

Snb,

Can you try it now?  You should not be facing any issue.

----------


## snb

Nothing has changed in 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...reporting.html

The thread is still being cut off.
I also tried after closing IE and restarting it.

----------


## arlu1201

Ok i removed the code tags in that thread.  Can you try now?

----------


## snb

Yes I did.
Now it works as expected and how it should be: not amputated, the quick reply box (and everything beneath it ) is being shown.

----------


## snb

32 days after posting: still not solved.
Every thread that contains the VBA code select & copy buttons is being severed.

----------


## snb

Still pending after 40 days.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Any progress on this for the "flavor" of IE8 snb is using?

----------


## arlu1201

I have asked the tech team for an update.  Was out on vacation so couldnt follow up with them.

----------


## snb

Are they still on vacation ????

Can you ask the 'tech' team to replace all* '* by *"* in:

<div class="bbcode_container">
	<div class="bbcode_description">
<img style='cursor:pointer;' border='0' title="Select Code" onclick="ZeroClipboard.selectAll(this,'bbcode_code'); return true;" src='http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/select_all_icon.jpg' width='16px' height='16px' />
<span class='copytoclipboard'>
<img style='display:none;' alt='copy to clipboard' src='http://static.beckelman.net/v1/img/page_white_copy.png' title='Copy to Clipboard' />
</span>
</div>

So the result will be:


<div class="bbcode_container">
	<div class="bbcode_description">
<img style="cursor:pointer;" border="0" title="Select Code" onclick="ZeroClipboard.selectAll(this,'bbcode_code'); return true;" src="http://www.excelforum.com/clientscript/select_all_icon.jpg" width="16px" height="16px" />
<span class="copytoclipboard">
<img style="display:none;" alt="copy to clipboard" src="http://static.beckelman.net/v1/img/page_white_copy.png" title="Copy to Clipboard" />
</span>
</div>

----------


## snb

Has the 'tech' team gone on strike ????

----------


## arlu1201

snb,

Nobody is on strike.  I have already provided this link to them and they will action it soon.

----------

